

CodeChix Bay Area and RobotAppStore present "An App for every robot" - ibex

&quot;App for every robot&quot;! A tech talk by Elad Inbar, CEO of RobotAppStore on July 18. 
We will discuss the coding challenges, marketing challenges, development, how to monetize your coding skills and other topics related to robotics solutions. Grab your ticket!
The event will be host by Meteor, 140 10th Street 
San Francisco, CA 94103<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codechix-robotappstore.eventbrite.com
======
rdachere
Awesome! Can't wait to attend this!

